# I found a 200sx SE-R Now i need you're opinion



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

*I found a 200sx SE-R Now i need your opinion*

Ok I finally found what looks to be the best 200sx SE-R ever. The only problem is it's been in a wreck. Driver door was hit and repaired. They replaced the entire door, lower body kit piece under the door and for some odd ball reason the drivers seat. Not sure as to why they replaced the drivers seat.

My first concern is the impact zone. What kind of things should I be looking for? I looked under the car but didn't notice any crumple spots or new work. Should i be concerned if the frames tweaked? Not sure the probability of frame tweakage from a side impact collision.

The cars a 97 SE-R with only 20K miles. The low miles make me leary but the interior and everything else looks about right for 20K miles. Flawless! 

The only problem I could notice is the drivers door doesn't hold the curvature of the car. If you squat down at the front and look all the way back you'll notice the body panels of the car have more curve than the door. Maybe the door could be remounted to fix that problem?
Honestly I'd say the door is about 90% - 95% perfect as is. 

So my last question is... whats it worth?
He needs 6,300. Is that fare or should I offer 5,500, or just walk away?
Cars are very expensive in my town so it seems quite reasonable but damage is damage. 

Please give me some feedback.
Thank you. 
Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Well I'm not 100% committed to buying the car so I've decided to get the VIN# checked. Then depending on the outcome I could make an offer.
I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope the frame is good. I think it is but who knows!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

doesnt sound THAT bad... i paid $5500 for mine and it had 80K on it ... but i needed a car fast and it was a twin of my 1.6 sooo i took it


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how does it drive?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

No complaints!

The car felt great. Better or same as any one of the other 3 200sx SE-R's I've driven. 

It's a tough decision. I hope once I get the VIN# checked it will tell the whole story. Then I can make a reasonable offer. 

I'd baby that car like no other. 

Though the door alignment is a pisser.
Maybe it can be fixed.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ok I got the VIN# 1N4BB42D0VC520396 so now I'm just waiting to get it checked. 

Here's the low down dirty of the thing...
The car was wrecked and then purchased at auction by this family of Russians. The father bought the car and his son has a shop that fixed the car, so I'm told.
It seems every time I mention the dudes Russian everybody gets really sketchy and starts thinking all bad stuff.

I really want this 20,000 mile dream car to come true, but what if?
I'm staying positive. I did check the inside the valve cover and the cams and valve train look spotless. Oil was perfect too. 

Any telltale spots I could check for wear&tear just to be sure its a 20K mile car? It looks it all over but I just want to be 100%.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

have you checked the kelly blue book price? might help, if the frame seems ok, u could mention the door, maybe they'll lower it after that.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ok! The VIN is back and it's not pretty. The car's a SALVAGE TITLE at only 10,000 miles.
I believe thats exactly what the guy told me he purchased it at auction. So the miles are real and the car has been totaled!

I'm still gunna bid but at this point I'm not offering more than 5,500. Maybe I should go lower?


KellyBB put the car at 6,450 private party. Of course nowhere in KellyBB does it have a check this box for salvage title option.

It's a gamble!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*heh*

good luck man. im still not sure how titles work exactly, junk/salvage or what not, all i know is that those are bad *yea im stupid* maybe u can haggle it lower


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I think somebody said you knock off 1,000 bux if it's salvage title.

That seems about right. 




Now there saying 2,000 bux. Sheesh, what a steal. They'll never go for it though.

So what's it take to get a salvaged title car on the road? Do I need to pay extra money to the DOT or something?


----------



## rowleja (May 30, 2003)

Check for tire wear, since my frame has been straightened twice due to 2 wrecks my tires wear out in about 1.5 years no matter how good they are. The first time it jumped a ditch and the second it T-boned a Buick.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *I think somebody said you knock off 1,000 bux if it's salvage title.
> 
> That seems about right.
> 
> ...


salvage title eh? if you ever want to sell it...you're probably going to have a hard time. a car is usually considered salvage and totalled when it takes more than 50% of the car's value to fix. if the car was totalled at 10,000 miles...how long ago was that? if you know how long ago it was you can calculate how much the car was worth when it was totalled and then find out how much money it costed to fix which will be an estimate to how much damage was done. totalled cars usually have frame damage. if a car is totalled often times it's more than $2000 that is knocked off the value if the car had a clean title. you won't have a problem registering it and you won't have to pay extra because it's a salvage title. but you may have a little difficulty getting insurance on it...depending on your past record.
good luck.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Thanks man, that’s some good advice. 
I forgot all about that insurance thing. You’re absolutely right though. Some insurance companies will not insure a salvaged vehicle.

I got more questions now!!!


I spoke with the mechanic who fixed the vehicle (owners son) and he told me the damage consisted of the entire drivers side door and some to the rear quarter panel. 
Then I asked about the rocker panel damage, he said the rocker panel was ok, he did however replace the outer portion cuz it showed damage, but nothings wrong with the inner portion. 

Is this guy telling the truth?
Is it possible to replace the outer portion of a B14 rocker panel? 

If I do buy this car I’ll need to take it to a mechanic and have it checked for frame alignment, rocker panel, rear quarter panel, and doorframe damage. 
Basically just make sure there’re no problems.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

the mechanic is the owner's son! can you really trust him?! its hard to believe that a car was totalled when all that was replaced was the door, quarter panel, and "outer rocker panel" tell him you want to have another body shop and mechanic check it out before you buy it. also...the door is hard to get perfectly aligned after a wreck.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

samk said:


> * also...the door is hard to get perfectly aligned after a wreck. *


Tell me about it! 
Honestly though, the door is the only thing i can find wrong with this car.

But who knows what lies beneith


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

yep...who knows what lies beneath? i was rear ended in my first se-r and all it looked like was a bent bumper. when the body shop took it apart they found part of the frame buckled on top of itself. it would've costed $4000 to fix and salvage title. so i got a new se-r


----------

